
IBM Unfolds Power Chip Roadmap Out Past 2020 - jonbaer
http://www.nextplatform.com/2016/04/07/ibm-unfolds-power-chip-roadmap-past-2020/
======
luckydude
IBM seems to be pushing on power chips but Intel seems to have the performance
end of the market and ARM seems to have the low power end of the market. Does
anyone think IBM can come back with the power chips?

------
burfog
Pow, pow, powerchip, power makes it go!

:-)

